# Harry Dabbs Dressage Saddle - Black - 18 Inch



## thesmoothtalker (30 October 2017)

Hi All, here I am selling my Harry Dabbs Dressage saddle here is the description off of my ebay ad below if bought outside of Ebay then its £400 inc postage

****

Harry Dabbs dressage saddle 18 inch ( more like 18 inch seat but 17.5 inch panel as it curves up at the back )  in fantastic condition in medium fully adjustable tree rare to find this saddle in 18 inches , recently re-flocked by my saddler, no scratches or scuffs , comes with original Harry Dabbs saddle cover. Have matching girth for sale separately as well £25 for the girth which is nearly new.. Price includes postage and packing 

Recently flocked looks narrow but sets down into medium once girthed up and sat on. Always kept covered , also has a fully adjustable tree any qualified saddler can adjust it for you. Saddle is approx 7 years old, rare to find one in 18 inch lovely deep seat and chunky knee block to secure the leg and position. Would suite TB type horse or one with high wither , any questions please don't hesitate to contact me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Da...981382?hash=item3af108af46:g:rvMAAOSwbURZuYap

Many thanks


----------

